# Mouse update for August!



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

More mice! More litters! More awesome!

In this picture you can see Doxy (chocolate merle) and Chokorow (chocolate roan), who you may know as mice that Mrs.Beach previously owned, which came from Stina. 









Another picture, showing their next that they've built, and their other cage mate Mamacita (Satin merle)









Here's a fuzzy litter! (You can see the only tri bub right on top)









One single tri-bub from the fuzzy litter in the previous pic!









An interesting litter. You'd never believe it came from one mother. There MAY be one baby in there from another mother, but hers were all so small, I only left her 4 of them, and i saw 3 dead, so it's most likely that these are all from one mother. Fuzzy, Fuzzy hairless, Rex (hopefully a certain type. . . ) Blue, black, broken . . . A little of everything. 









One baby out of that last pic, whose markings I really like! 









A black, and pew rex









Some more black rexes, with their adopted black and tan mother. 
She's getting old. A bit over a year now.









Some rex/caracul babies, as well as two mice from a brindle pairing that failed to produce any good brindles. But they have really nice coats! The rexes, though, weren't as curly as I hoped for.









More of the rex/caracul meece!









Enjoy.


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous! I love their cage! x


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Doxy is lovely looking :love1

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

thay are very attractive.I keep meaning to ask about caracul,I'm not familiar with the word.Is it curly coated mice?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes. Caracul makes a curly coat, that usually looses it's curl by adult age.

There has been some discussion recently though, as to weather or not it's just another type of rex coat.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have Chokorow's sister!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

If she's related to Chokorow, I'm sure she's adorable!
Actually, have you posted pics of her before? I think I've seen her!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I posted a pic of her awhile back, her name is Chokoray, she is a chocolate roan as well


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I don't know what I love more - your mice or their fortress!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I've started making all of my mice, the same style of popsicle house!
The one you see in the picture.
They get two cloth hammocks, two 'nest box' type areas, and plenty of room benieth the structure, to pile up their bedding, and make nests!

I like to fill one of the 'boxes' up with food!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I like the idea of doing things like that  So far I've not got any further than getting the glue gun cos I can't get popsicle sticks but I love all the ideas I'm getting now


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Really? Oh, you're in scotland, hmm. . . 
Do you have any craft stores near by? You should check there. 

I buy them for 1000 for $2 at the craft store here!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Rhasputin said:


> Really? Oh, you're in scotland, hmm. . .
> Do you have any craft stores near by? You should check there.
> 
> I buy them for 1000 for $2 at the craft store here!


The nearest craft store is about an hour away and were rather expensive for their popsicle sticks :lol: I need a bargain


----------

